# make package  "*** Error code 1"



## duckmanjbr (Jun 8, 2018)

I am working on my first port and have come across an error that I’m not sure how to research.  Can anyone point me in the right direction as to this error code?  It says "sed: -I or -i may not be used” but I’m not using sed anywhere in the port.



```
root@:~/pfSense-pkg-localrepo # make package
===>  License APACHE20 accepted by the user
===>   pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1 for building
===>  Extracting for pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1
/bin/mkdir -p /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1
===>  Patching for pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1
===>  Configuring for pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1
===>  Staging for pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo-0.1_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
/bin/mkdir -p /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/pkg
/bin/mkdir -p /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/bin/localrepo
/bin/mkdir -p /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/etc/inc/priv
/bin/mkdir -p /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/share/pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo
install  -m 0644 -m 0644 /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/files/usr/local/pkg/localrepo.xml  /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/pkg
install  -m 0644 /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/files/usr/local/pkg/localrepo.inc  /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/pkg
install  -m 0644 /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/files/usr/local/bin/localrepo/localrepo.conf  /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/bin/localrepo
install  -m 0644 /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/files/etc/inc/priv/localrepo.priv.inc  /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/etc/inc/priv
install  -m 0644 /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/files/usr/local/share/pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo/info.xml  /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo/work/stage/usr/local/share/pfSense-pkg-LocalRepo/info.xml
sed: -I or -i may not be used with stdin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/pfSense-pkg-localrepo
root@:~/pfSense-pkg-localrepo #
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 8, 2018)

What's in your Makefile?  Without that all we can do is guess.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 8, 2018)

Whatever `sed` command you use: The error message points to use `sed -i ""` or `sed -i .bak` instead of only `sed -i`.
Or you use `${REINPLACE_CMD}`.


```
make -V REINPLACE_CMD
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak
```


----------

